# Seasonic vs. Be quiet      Eure Meinung



## Karless (1. April 2013)

Von seasonic habe ich immer gutes gehört... Und seit ich mich hier registriert habe, lese ich sehr oft das be quiet netzteile emphohlen werden.
In einem anderen forum werden hingegen netzteile von super flower hoch angepriesen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Seasonic, FSP Fortron/ Source, Enermax, BeQuiet, Cougar usw haben alle gute Modelle im Angebot je nachdem wer es gefertigt hat. Sogar LC Power hat so etwas tatsächlich geschafft, hier mal eine Übersicht der NTs


----------



## Karless (1. April 2013)

Ahh ok danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. April 2013)

Es ist doch auch egal von wem das Netzteil kommt. 
Hauptsache es ist gut.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2013)

Ja warum wird aber hier eigentlich nur bequiet empfohlen?

Kann ich mich nicht anschliessen. Einmal extrem miese Erfarhung gemacht mit denen, kann, will und werd ich nie nicht irgendjemanden weiterempfehlen.
Eine schlechte Serie kann jeder Hersteller mal haben, aber der Umgang damit und den Kunden, der viel Geld ausgegeben hat im Regen stehen zu lassen ist eine andere Sache.
Vor allem wenn die Probleme bekannt sind, sich dann auf die abgelaufene Garantie berufen.
Saftladen ist das. Punkt.

Warum das hier so hochgelobt wird, kann ich nicht verstehen.


Ich hatte mal so eine Liste auf Toms Hardware gefunden, wo genauer beschrieben wird, welches Modell von welcher Firma bei welchem Hersteller produziert wird bzw welche Innerein da drinnen sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Ich hatte auch schon Stress mit BeQuiet gehabt aber es waren durchweg ältere Modell. Hatte später mal ähnliche Modelle als Garantierückläufer bekommen die immer noch laufen. Mich hatte es neben auch mit Enermax erwischt, die deutlich teurer waren ( mieses KM mit Wackelkontakten, nach 4 Monaten startete kein Rechner damit ( Modu Reihe )). Wenn man alles so meidet bleibt einem schnell nur das selber schnitzen übrig. Das war drin steckt sagt auch nur bedingt was aus wenn man mal in das Hundenougat greift


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. April 2013)

Sie werden hoch gelobt weil sie gut sind.
Nur weil einer mal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat ist nicht automatisch alles schlecht.
Ansonsten könnte man gar nichts mehr empfehlen weil es bei jedem Hersteller jemanden/mehrere gibt der mal Probs hatte.
Wenn du nichts mehr damit zu tun haben willst ist ok aber das soll doch jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Esinger (1. April 2013)

endlich einer der meiner meinung ist .
be quiet würde ich privat auch nicht in meine pcs haben wollen.einmal und nie wieder.
aber jeder kann sich das einbauen was er will.und wenn hier die leute auf be quiet stehen ,von mir aus ist ja nicht mein pc.
aber jedem das seine.
ich bleibe lieber beim original cougar . die sind in meinen augen viel zuverlässiger als be quiet.
das ist meine meinung dazu.


EDIT. DAS HIER HAT NICHS MIT COUGAR FANBOY ZU TUN.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2013)

Das hatten wir doch neulich schon


----------



## belle (1. April 2013)

Ich empfehle eigentlich nur Netzteile, die ich persönlich kenne und mit denen ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Das sind dann meistens Modelle von Thermaltake, Seasonic, Corsair und Silverstone.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. April 2013)

Esinger schrieb:
			
		

> endlich einer der meiner meinung ist .
> be quiet würde ich privat auch nicht in meine pcs haben wollen.einmal und nie wieder.
> aber jeder kann sich das einbauen was er will.und wenn hier die leute auf be quiet stehen ,von mir aus ist ja nicht mein pc.
> aber jedem das seine.
> ...



Wie oft wollen wir das noch ausdiskutieren?


----------



## belle (1. April 2013)

Es stimmt teilweise! Manche empfehlen beQuiet als gäbe es keine Alternativen, aber er selbst bietet ja auch nur eine Firma an...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2013)

Nenne mir mal eine technisch gleichwertiges Netzteil mit gutem Lüfter zum selben Preis.


----------



## Esinger (1. April 2013)

ich emphele nur die netzteile mit denen ich toperfahrungen gemacht habe.
und das sind nun mal die cougar netzteile.
ich habe schon be quiet chieftec antec fsp privat schon in meinen pc gehabt und ich war mit denen  nun mal nicht zufrieden.
dann habe ich mal cougar getestet und die laufen nun mal perfect.
ganz einfach was super läuft wird auch empholen .
wie gesagt ich arbeite in einem pc laden und die kunden die auch cougar netzteile gekauft haben,und die sind auch zufrieden mit dem netzteil.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2013)

Wie oft haben wir dir das jetzt erklärt?   Nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja warum wird aber hier eigentlich nur bequiet empfohlen?


Weils kaum ein anderer Hersteller hin bekommt, auch unter Last leise zu bleiben. Zumindest im mittleren Segment.

Enermax  Triathlor Serie ist eher laut, Seasonics G-Serie leider auch. Beide sind aber ansonsten recht nett, wenn sie nicht so laut wären, würde man sie hier auch öfter empfehlen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nicht anschliessen. Einmal extrem miese Erfarhung gemacht mit denen, kann, will und werd ich nie nicht irgendjemanden weiterempfehlen.


Ui, einmal ist dir ein be quiet kaputt gegangen. Und DARUM machst du hier solch einen Aufstand?
Und was wäre, wenn dir ein Enermax oder Seasonic kaputt gegangen wäre?! Würdest du die dann auch flamen?

Sorry, aber was du hier tust, ist echt daneben. Denn, auch wenns dir nicht gefällt, aber manchmal kann man auch ein kaputtes Teil erwischen. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.

Nur solche Leute wie du, die dann, weil sie EINMAL eines erwischten, das mal kaputt gegangen ist, in den Foren rumflamen, sind dann wirklich nicht mehr schön

Oder wenn bei einem neuen Benz mal was kaputt geht, würdest du die dann auch nicht mehr kaufen und flamen?
Oder bei einem VW??
Oder würdest du die nur flamen, wenns was ist, das dir nicht schmeckt?!



belle schrieb:


> Es stimmt teilweise!


Nö, tut es nicht, das ist das Problem.



belle schrieb:


> Manche empfehlen beQuiet als gäbe es keine Alternativen, aber er selbst bietet ja auch nur eine Firma an...


Und welche Alternativen gäbe es denn deiner Meinung nach?!
Bedenke, dass das Gerät auch bei hoher Last halbwegs erträglich sein sollte...


----------



## dgcss (1. April 2013)

Also ich hingegen hatte ich mehrere Probs mit Seasonic. Ich hatte 4-5 NT von dem Hersteller , die sind nach 3-5 Mon alle Hops gegangen (ohne Last - PC ging am nächsten Tag einfach nicht mehr an oder ging normal aus) . Garantieabwicklung ging dort relativ schnell. Habe auch immer ein neues NT bekommen (markiere meine RMA immer) und dennoch sind die neuen auch immer ziemlich schnell Hops gegangen.

Dazu fande ich die Sea echt Laut entgegen den BeQuiet und CoolerMaster NT

Das sind einfach gründe warum ich einfach immer zu CoolerMaster NT oder BeQuiet rate. Da bekommt man vernümpftige Garantieabwicklungen und einen PC der zu 95% Garantiert sicher, stabil und zuverlässig läuft und dazu nicht rumröhrt.

Enermax war damals mal eine der Besten Marken , wo ich mich aber nun von distanziere. Andere Bieten einfach besseren Service und haben ne bessere Verarbeitung für weniger Geld

Dennoch kommt es immer auf die Seriennummer an. BeQuiet ist nicht gleich BeQuiet. Es gibt auch schlechte modelle die man nicht so einfach kaufen sollte.


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. April 2013)

Als Alternative zum E9 580W gibt es doch das Enermax Revolution87+ 550W. 

Ich hab mit Enermax sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Stern1710 (1. April 2013)

Also ich benutze im Moment (noch) ein be quiet p7 550W. Mit der 6950 + i5 3470 keine Probs und modular  . 
Das nächste wird ganz sicher wieder ein Be Quiet


Edit:Im Home - NAS läuft ein Cougar A300. Vollkommen zufrieden (leise + günstig). Es kommt hallt z.T aufs Geld an, wie viel man ausgeben will, wobei ich für meinen Hauptrechner gern ein  120€ Nt kaufe, wenn die Ausstatung stimmt (Dark power  )


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal eine technisch gleichwertiges Netzteil mit gutem Lüfter zum selben Preis.


 
Im Preisbereich und Leistungsbereich des Straight E9 gibt es praktisch nichts was gleichwertig ist. Und das ist ja auch das Problem.
Wir würde gerne auch andere Hersteller empfehlen aber wieso das schlechtere Produkt empfehlen wenn es was besseres gibt? 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Als Alternative zum E9 580W gibt es doch das Enermax Revolution87+ 550W.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemand empfiehlt das Straight E9 mit 580 Watt weil es unnötig ist.
Das CM480 reicht in den allerallermeisten Fällen aus und ist preislich unterhalb des Revolution angesiedelt.
Ansonsten reicht auch das E9 mit 450 Watt und dagegen hat Enermax gar nichts außer das Triathlor welches nur Bronze ist, weniger Garantie bietet und unter Last unfassbar laut ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2013)

Eben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

Gut erfasst 

Dem Endbenutzer ist es schlussendlich egal, ob die Effizienz bei 85% oder bei 88% liegt. Es stört ihn aber mehr, wenn das Netzteil unter Last mit 2000 RPM röhrt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. April 2013)

Frage mich schon länger, wo eigentlich die empfehlenswerten u. bezahlbaren Netzteile von zB. Antec, Coolermaster, Sharkoon u. anderen bleiben, die man alternativ
wählen könnte. Vor 2-3 Jahren sah der Markt diesbezüglich im Bereich v. um 50€ bis unter 100€ noch bunter aus.
- Greetz -


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Dem Endbenutzer ist es schlussendlich egal, ob die Effizienz bei 85% oder bei 88% liegt. Es stört ihn aber mehr, wenn das Netzteil unter Last mit 2000 RPM röhrt.


 
Genau. Dem User ist es auch egal ob das Straight technisch nicht so gut ist wie das Seasonic G denn davon merkt er nichts aber er hört den Unterschied und daher fällt das G einfach raus.
Sehr Schade wie ich finde und bedauerlich dass Seasonic bei so einem Cent Artikel wie den Lüfter spart.   Sie hätten wenigsten den Lüfter von San Ace nehmen können.  Teurer wäre das Netzteil deswegen bestimmt nicht geworden.
Aber vielleicht wäre es zu gut geworden und niemand würde dann mehr die X Serie kaufen. Wer weiß. 



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Frage mich schon länger, wo eigentlich die  empfehlenswerten u. bezahlbaren Netzteile von zB. Antec, Coolermaster,  Sharkoon u. anderen bleiben, die man alternativ
> wählen könnte. Vor 2-3 Jahren sah der Markt diesbezüglich im Bereich v. um 50€ bis unter 100€ noch bunter aus.
> - Greetz -



Die haben einfach nicht nachgelegt bzw. haben sich verschlechtert.
Dazu kommt dass die Anbieter alle aus dem Ausland kommen und dort wo sie herkommen interessiert sich niemand für Netzteile um 400-500 Watt. Dort kauft man 600 Watt und mehr.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. April 2013)

> ... Dazu  kommt dass die Anbieter alle aus dem Ausland kommen und dort wo sie  herkommen interessiert sich niemand für Netzteile um 400-500 Watt. Dort  kauft man 600 Watt und mehr.


Erstaunlich; - wie (?) - manipulierendes Marketing (?) ala "viel (große Leistungsangabe) hilft viel" , kostet viel und spült uns mehr Kohle in die Konten? - Oder hat das auch mit anderen Versorgungsnetz-Spannungen in anderen Länderen zu tun? Weißt du da irgendwas?

- Greetz -


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Echt; - wie (?) - manipulierendes Marketing (?) ala "viel (große Leistungsangabe) hilft viel" , kostet viel und spült uns mehr Kohle in die Konten?


 
Die meisten kommen halt aus Taiwan oder China bzw. auch mal aus den USA.
Nur BeQuiet kommt aus Deutschland und die haben eben erkannt was der deutsche Markt will und sich demensprechend mit Produkten ausgestattet.
Amerikaner bauen schon in Office Rechnern 700 Watt Netzteile ein. Wenn du denen sagst dass zu einem aktuellen Gaming Rechner mit i7 und GTX 670 ein 450 Watt Netzteil reicht lachen die dich aus.
Außerdem verdienen die Hersteller bei den teuren Netzteilen natürlich auch mehr.

Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung dass das Triathlor von Enermax deshalb so "mies" ist -- also Bronze und lauter Lüfter --  damit sie ihre Platimax Serie noch verkaufen können.


----------



## poiu (1. April 2013)

moin zusammen, 

natürlich gibt es immer alternativen und es gibt auch nicht *das Perfekte* perfekte Netzteil

Hier wird das E9 empfohlen weil hier viele auf die lautstärke achten und da ist ide E9 serie gut aufgestellt. 

Aber auch mit nemm Seasonic, Enermax rev87+, Cougar GX,FSP Aurum, oder Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold macht man nicht viel Falsch, 
es hängt viel von denn eigenen Kriterien ab was man kauft und was man erwartet, es gibt halt für jeden subjektiv das Produkt^^


Bezüglich Cooler Master, nach dem grandiosen Silent Pro M500, das auch hier oft empfohlen wurde kam leider die Gold Series ab 600W, aber da sieht man auch die Unterschiede zwischen dem was in so einem kleinem Forum empfohlen wird und dem was draußen gekauft wird, "mehr ist immer besser" ist manchmal die Devise. 



> Seasonic vs. Be quiet



be quiet P10 850W da hast du beides


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> be quiet P10 850W da hast du beides


 
Ja vor allem bei 100% Last.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> blablabla


 
Wieso zum Henker machst du nicht einen Fullquote, sondern nimmst nur einen Satz aus meiner Aussage und stellst meine Aussage in ein sehr bescheidenes Licht?
Liest du ueberhaupt was Andere schreiben oder interessiert dich nur deine Meinung?
Ich helf dir: 





> Kann ich mich nicht anschliessen. Einmal extrem miese Erfarhung gemacht  mit denen, kann, will und werd ich nie nicht irgendjemanden  weiterempfehlen.
> *Eine schlechte Serie kann jeder Hersteller mal haben, aber der Umgang  damit und den Kunden, der viel Geld ausgegeben hat im Regen stehen zu  lassen ist eine andere Sache.*
> *Vor allem wenn die Probleme bekannt sind, sich dann auf die abgelaufene Garantie berufen.*


Lies das nocheinmal und bewerte dann meine Aussage.


Unmoeglich sowas.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Dem Endbenutzer ist es schlussendlich egal, ob die Effizienz bei 85% oder bei 88% liegt. Es stört ihn aber mehr, wenn das Netzteil unter Last mit 2000 RPM röhrt.


Genau das ist der Punkt! Aber das bekommen die meisten Hersteller irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe. Da ist dann ein günstigerer Preis wichtiger als ein leiseres Produkt. Siehe Strider oder die ganzen CWT Teile...

Das tragische ist, dass die Situation vor 10 Jahren, als be quiet den Markt betrat ähnlich war... 



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Frage mich schon länger, wo eigentlich die empfehlenswerten u. bezahlbaren Netzteile von zB. Antec, Coolermaster, Sharkoon u. anderen bleiben, die man alternativ wählen könnte. Vor 2-3 Jahren sah der Markt diesbezüglich im Bereich v. um 50€ bis unter 100€ noch bunter aus.
> - Greetz -


 Frag ich mich auch, warum diese Hersteller so wenig wert auf Qualität legen und solch laute Geräte auf den Markt schmeißen...


NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Erstaunlich; - wie (?) - manipulierendes Marketing (?) ala "viel (große Leistungsangabe) hilft viel" , kostet viel und spült uns mehr Kohle in die Konten? - Oder hat das auch mit anderen Versorgungsnetz-Spannungen in anderen Länderen zu tun? Weißt du da irgendwas?


Das hat mit der Mentalität und den Ansichten der 'üblichen Forennutzern' zu tun...

In Amiland ist man grundsätzlich der Ansicht, dass man für 'nen High End Single GPU/CPU System ein 750W Netzteil bräuchte. Da geht man auch von Cap Aging und ähnlichem Unsinn aus...

Auf Argumente reagiert man dort auch nicht wirklich und beharren auf ihrem Standpunkt...
Entsprechend sind dort 750W Geräte die meist verkauften. 
Hier bei uns spielt die Musik aber bei ~500W...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso zum Henker machst du nicht einen Fullquote, sondern nimmst nur einen Satz aus meiner Aussage und stellst meine Aussage in ein sehr bescheidenes Licht?


Warum sollt ich alles zitieren, wenn ich nur auf einen Teil antworten würde?!

Aber scheint wohl so, dass du entweder die Rechnung vergeigt hast oder anderen Mist gebaut hast, der die Garantie erlöschen lassen hat. Und wenn du mit denen so komuniziert hast, wie du es hier tust, kann ich auch verstehen, dass die auch zu dir nicht sooo freundlich waren...


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2013)

Du scheinst viel ueber mich zu wissen.

Klar kann man auf einen Satz antworten, wenn man reisserisch etwas schreiben mag, und Andere in schlechtem Licht dastehen lassen will.
Man muss nicht unbedingt alles so darstellen wie es wirklich ist.

Du untestellst mir hier weiter totale Inkompetenz, Dummheit und Unfreundlichkeit.
Finde ich nicht wirklich nett.

Der Vorfall: Es handelte sich um ein E5 Serie Netzteil, wofuer ich damals ca 140€ bezahlt hatte. Tip: verwende mal eine Suchmaschine der Wahl und such nach bequiet! E5.
Dieses besagte Netzteil ging einfach in mit einem Knall im normalen Windowsbetrieb, 8 Monate nach Kaufdatum, in Rauch auf. Leitungsschutzschalter hatte auch ausgeloest. 
bequiet! hatte damals (ich weis nicht wie das jetzt ist) einen 24h Vorortaustauschservice, welchen ich in Anspruch nahm.
Die Kommunikation funktionierte tadellos. Der Austausch lief wie beworben, alles gut.
Das Austauschnetzteil ging genauso wie das Erste nach weiteren 16 Monaten und 2 Wochen mit einem Knall kaputt. Genau so wie das urspruenglich gekaufte. Ergo 2 Wochen nach den 2 Jahren Garantie/Gewaehrleistung ab Kaufdatum.
Ich hatte mich bisschen im Netz informiert, ueber die massigen Probleme mit der E5 Reihe gelesen, bei bequiet! angerufen und meinen Fall dargelegt. Auch geschildert das dieses Netzteil keine 2 Jahre gehalten hat. 
Ich wurde schroff abgewimmelt mit der Begruendung das die 2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum gelten, ich aber gerne ein neues Netzteil kaufen koenne.

Frage: wie wuerdest du dich in Zukunft so einem Unternehmen gegenueber verhalten?
Und ja ich halte mich immer an Kommunikationsformen und Gepflogenheiten, und werde selten ausfallend. 
Lies mal was du mir alles an den Kopf wirfst, wie du es machst.
Das du mir dann soetwas vorwirfst: 





> Und wenn du mit denen so komuniziert hast, wie du es hier tust, kann ich  auch verstehen, dass die auch zu dir nicht sooo freundlich waren...


 ist einfach nur eine primive Provokation.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

> Der Vorfall: Es handelte sich um ein E5 Serie Netzteil, wofuer ich damals ca 140€ bezahlt hatte. Tip: verwende mal eine Suchmaschine der Wahl und such nach bequiet! E5.
> Dieses besagte Netzteil ging einfach in mit einem Knall im normalen Windowsbetrieb, 8 Monate nach Kaufdatum, in Rauch auf. Leitungsschutzschalter hatte auch ausgeloest.


Das war ja leider eine eher unsägliche Reihe. mein 1. hielt einen Nachmittag da der NT Lüfter keine Lust hatte überhaupt zu drehen, das 2. am nächsten Tag war genau das Gegenteil. Da hörte der Lüfter nur auf zu drehen wenn man den Hauptschalter umlegte. Also wieder getauscht und das 3. bekommen welches sich mit Spuren im Gehäuse nach ca 1 Jahr verabschiedete und dabei die Steckdosenleiste hinrichtete. Ich war danach auch einige Zeit nicht gut auf die Marke zu sprechen. Also gab es danach Enermax, das 2. Modell hielt dann gerade mal ungefähr ein paar Monate ( Wackelkontakte am KM und auf den 12V Leitungen keine Leistung ). 
So aber der Kern der Aussage soll aber eher sein das man alte Kamellen ad Acta legt. Man ja der Marke weiterhin abgeneigt sein aber muss deswegen nicht alles weiterhin als Schrott titulieren. Es bringt auch nix sich hier gegenseitig zu zerfleischen


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Die E5 Reihe war grotte. Das weiß inzwischen jeder.
Wenn es nach der Garantie erneut kaputt geht ist es natürlich Pech. Aber BeQuiet hat nun mal Recht dass sie kein Ersatz liefern müssen weil es ja außerhalb der Garantiezeit liegt.
Dass du jeder der Leidtragende bist ist halt wirklich Pech. Das ist nun mal so auch wenn es nicht schön ist. Aber jetzt darauf herumheulen bringt nichts. Die Garantiezeiten haben sich geändert. Heute sind es 5 Jahre bei den teuren Modellen. Und die Zeiten seit dem E5 sind eben auch andere. Du kannst aktuelle BeQuiet Modelle nicht mehr mit dem E5 auf eine Stufe stellen.
Und versuch du mal bei Corsair ein Netzteil innerhalb der Garantiezeit zu tauschen. 
Lange Garantien sind super. Keine Frage. Aber mir nützt es nichts wenn ich 7 Jahre Garantie hat und schon nach 6 Monaten nichts passiert.


----------



## dgcss (1. April 2013)

hehe das problem mit corair kenn ich mit wasserkühlungen .. ich war froh das ich ne neue noch INNERHALB meiner garantiezeit zugesendet bekommen hatte 

Wie gesagt Bequiet ist nicht = BeQuiet .. es kommt immer auf die Serie an ... Auch BMW und Mercedes hatten mal rückrufaktionen etc.... die Frage ist nur nach den häufigkeiten , und das sind bei Cooler Master und BeQuiet vll 1,2 Modelle, sprich du hast genau ins Richtige Fettnäpchen getreten gehabt


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2013)

Das mag alles sein, ich finde den Umgang damals von bequiet halt unter aller Sau.
Das jeder Hersteller irgendwann mal ein Produkt hat, welches nicht gut ist, ist verstaendlich. 
Soetwas kritisier ich nicht. 

Aber wenn massive Probleme bekannt sind, die Teile keine 2 Jahre halten, viel Geld dafuer verlangen und dann den Kunden alleine stehen lassen ohne irgendeine Form von Kulanz oder wenigstens einer Entschuldigung. 
Bei so einer Beziehung zwischen Hersteller/Kunde will der Hersteller etwas vom Kunden, also mir, mein Geld.
Bisschen dafuer kann ich als Kunde erwarten.
Es gibt genug wesentlich bessere Konkurrenz.

Wieso sollte ich denn als Kunde einen Hersteller emfpehlen, mit dem ich sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe?
Weil es eine lange Zeit her ist? Weil das so ein aussergewoehnlicher Hersteller ist?
bequiet hat erst vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit eine laengere Garantiezeit bei seinen Produkten eingefuehrt.
Wie die Abwicklung ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
Sehr gute Alternative ist sehr wohl vorhanden. Vielleicht sind nicht alle so guenstig. 

Leute meiden aus verschiedensten Gruenden Hersteller. Siehe Intel wegen boeser Machenschaften, Spielehersteller wegen DRM Maßnahmen oder zuviel DLC, uebertriebener Preispolitik, etc etc
Das alles wird von euch unterstuetzt und ist sehr legitim, aber ich soll hier nicht so rumheulen weil ich einmal Pech hatte?

Denkt mal drueber nach.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sehr gute Alternative ist sehr wohl vorhanden. Vielleicht sind nicht alle so guenstig.


 
Dann nenn mal eine sehr gute Alternative zum Straight E9 das technisch gleich ist und unter Last ebenso leise ist.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nenn mal eine sehr gute Alternative zum Straight E9 das technisch gleich ist und unter Last ebenso leise ist.


 Such dir was aus von Enermax, Seasonic, vielleicht Corsair, CoolerMaster u.A.
Seasonic auch in Fanless.

Sind teurer, hatte ich bereits geschrieben.

Auf was willst du hinaus?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Such dir was aus von Enermax, Seasonic, vielleicht Corsair, CoolerMaster u.A.
> Seasonic auch in Fanless.
> 
> Sind teurer, hatte ich bereits geschrieben.
> ...


 
Ich will darauf hinaus dass du im Preisbereich eines E9 mit 450 Watt -- also 65€ -- eine Alternative bietest die techisch auf dem gleichen Niveau ist und unter Last ebenso leise arbeitet.

Dass es bessere Netzteile als das E9 gibt streitet doch niemand ab. Aber die sind eben teilweise deutlich teurer und nicht jeder User der sich einen 800€ Rechner kaufen will hat das Geld über für ein Netzteil jenseits der 100€.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf was willst du hinaus?


 
Wir möchten auf ein gewähltes Produkt, nicht auf die Hersteller hinaus.

Ein Netzteil, welches technisch und effizient ist und dabei eine tolle Qualität, Garantieabwicklungen und Silentambitionen auch bei hoher Last mitbringt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Such dir was aus von Enermax, Seasonic, vielleicht Corsair, CoolerMaster u.A.


Und welches Gerät meinst jetzt genau? Welches hast du selbst mal getestet?

Also ich hab hier ein 550W G-Series und ein 450W Triathlor. Aber dazu sag ich momentan mal nix...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf was willst du hinaus?


 Dass es völlig daneben ist, von irgendwas, was vor 8 Jahren oder so war, auf die aktuellen Produkte zu schließen. Vor 15 Jahren war auch Mercedes ziemlich ******* (W202). Und Opels rosteten schon im Prospekt.
Nur kannst daraus eben NICHT den Schluss ziehen, dass es heute auch so ist, das ist absolut unangebracht.

Insbesondere da du vom E5 sprichst, was etwa 2007 oder so kam...

Und, wie einige andere hier auch sagten: Pech kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben...

Nur kannst du nicht erwarten, dass der Hersteller auch nur irgendwas tut, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, bei gar keinem!!


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal eine technisch gleichwertiges Netzteil mit gutem Lüfter zum selben Preis.


 Die beiden Netzteile sind insgesamt sehr gut, leisten sich keine Schwächen und sind bezahlbar:
Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE (Test)

Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Ich sagte gute Alternativen


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Ja, ist klar!  Der 1. April ist aber schon vorbei... 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, tut es nicht, das ist das Problem.


 
Ich meinte allein die angebliche Alternativlosigkeit.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Die beiden sind dem E9 einfach unterlegen. 

1. Super Flower 

2. Das E9 ist effizienter und hat nen besseren Lüfter als das cougar. Es ist einfach allgemein moderner.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (2. April 2013)

Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrung mit den beQuiet! und war immer zufrieden 

Habe aber vor kurzem in meinen Office-PC eine Cougar A300 verbaut weil die ganz kleinen beQuiet! entweder zu teuer oder die Lüfter zu laut sind.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Überleg mal, was die Amazonbewertungen bei etwas technisch so komplexem wie einem Netzteil aussagen? Wie viele Leute haben auch nur etwas Ahnung davon und können das entsprechend bewerten?


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Viele belächeln Superflower, dabei kommen in den Netzteilen größtenteils hochwertige Komponenten zum Einsatz (guck dir mal den Test an).
Mein derzeitiges Netzteil war ein Blitzkauf und ich rechnete schon mit dem Schlimmsten. Mein altes OCZ Game Xtreme (eingestellte Serie) war vor ein paar Jahren technisch durchaus nicht verkehrt, segnete aber leider das Zeitliche. Ich probiere gerne mal verschiedene Hersteller und holte mir dann schnell Freitag Abend das LC Power. Ich war positiv überrascht und stellte fest, dass es eines der wenigen brauchbaren Geräte von denen ist. Ich glaube es ist baugleich mit dem Thermaltake Toughpower 750W und leistet schon wieder über 2 Jahre anstandslos seinen Dienst, wobei mein Rechner nur selten aus war.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Bei dem Superflower ist schon die Platine fail. Glasfaser ist das nicht

Das das LC keine Probleme macht liegt daran dass du es nicht belastest. Bei 850W Belastung wirds schon interessant


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Eine übertaktete 5970 Toxic und mein 2500K @ 4.6 GHz liefen ohne Probleme testweise über Wochen (konnte die Karte von einem Kumpel ausleihen)...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Mit 850W kann man aber auch schon 3 Karten versorgen. Und der 2500k ist kein stromfresser


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Die angegebenen 850W erreicht es im Leben nicht, das ist wohl klar. Deswegen habe ich es auch eher mit einem 700W Thermaltake verglichen...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Das zeigt aber auch die Qualität des ganzen. Es hält bei weitem nicht was es verspricht.  Noch dazu gnadenlos überdimensioniert.


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Das habe ich auch nicht abgestritten, schlecht ist es aber auch nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Das Thermaltake ist schon schlecht. Es wird z.B. vom Pure Power L8 geschlagen. Das ist mit gutem Willen Mittelklasse...


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Die beiden Netzteile sind insgesamt sehr gut, leisten sich keine Schwächen und sind bezahlbar:
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE (Test)



Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass du das mit dem "Test" nicht ernst meinst. 
Denn ein "Test" ist das nicht. Das ist ein Werbeflyer. Mehr nicht. Wahrscheinlich bezahlt Super flower gut dafür. 

Schauen wir doch mal rein. Was finden wir da.
Genau. Ein Standard Lüfter wie du ihn auch im OCZ ModStream drin hast oder im Cooler Silencer oder in zig anderen Netzteilen.
Dieser müsste maximal 2000rpm schaffen -- wenn ich nicht irre. Kann aber auch 1800 sein -- was natürlich sehr leise ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Lötqualität sag ich mal nichts. Hier ersetzt ein Bild 1000 Worte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu kommt dass kein MOV verbaut ist, OCP fehlt und es nur 2 Jahre Garantie gibt.
Aber natürlich macht das alles nichts und daher ist es einem Straight E9 völlig gleichwertig. 



belle schrieb:


> Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das Cougar ist nicht schlecht. Keine Frage. Immerhin 80+ Silber. Leider kein Gold wie beim E9 aber immerhin. 
Teapo Kondensatoren werden auf der Sekundärseite verbaut während ein Panasonic Kondensator auf der Primärseite zu finden ist.
Der Lüfter ist besser als der im Super Flower aber kommt nicht an den FDB Lüfter des Straight heran. Unter Last ist das Cougar deutlich hörbar. Aber nicht so schlimm wie das Triathlor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

Ich nutze mittlerweile mehrere Jahre ein Cougar SX 700 ( eines der letzten noch mit 5 Jahren Garantie ), Ich hatte es mir gekauft da ich vorher mehrfach Stress mit BeQuiet hatte und Enermax auch gefailt hatte. Sicherlich gibt es besseres aber es bleibt solange es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Ich bin sowieso kein extremer Silent-Fetischist. Wenn man die Lüfter noch hört, ist die Anlage zu leise... 
Meine oberste Zielsetzung ist Zuverlässigkeit und da konnte ich mich bisher überhaupt nicht beschweren (ist ja immerhin von Channel Well). Die größte Effizienz dürfte mein 8850 bei halber Last, also ca. 375W, erreichen. Wir sind also zwischen 250 und 350W, wenn ich zocke. Das ist gerade am "sweet spot" des Netzteils und im Idle sind mir 5W mehr oder weniger auch egal.
Sagen wir mal so: Für schnell gekaufte Not-Hardware garnicht schlecht.
In meinen vor 2 Jahren gebauten PCs laufen übrigens Seasonic M12II 520W und Silverstone ST50F-P Netzteile. Die funktionieren alle noch ausgezeichnet, kein einziger Ausfall.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Cougar ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Nur entwickeln sie nicht konsequent weiter. Eigentlich schade. 

Hier mal das Cougar SX-700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





belle schrieb:


> In meinen vor 2 Jahren gebauten PCs laufen  übrigens Seasonic M12II 520W und Silverstone ST50F-P Netzteile. Die  funktionieren alle noch ausgezeichnet, kein einziger Ausfall.



Das ist doch immer noch das wichtigste. 
Solange du zufrieden bist kann es dir auch egal sein was andere sagen.


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

*@ Threshold*

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Netzteile im Vergleich mit beQuiet besser oder gleichwertig sind. Das sind gute, kaufbare Geräte.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> *@ Threshold*
> 
> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Netzteile im Vergleich mit beQuiet besser oder gleichwertig sind. Das sind gute, kaufbare Geräte.


 
Und ich habe dezent angedeutet wieso sie im Vergleich zum E9 das schlechtere Angebot sind. Wieso das schlechtere Produkt kaufen wenn es ein besseres gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

Jepp das finde ich auch irgendwie schade das von denen quasi nix mehr kommt, auf dem richtigen Weg waren die ja


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Das stimmt schon. Ich probiere halt gerne verschiedene Hersteller durch, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe. Das nächste Mal ist beQuiet dran, versprochen.  Wir verstehen uns schon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

Vergeigt, war im falschen Konzert


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Die beiden Netzteile sind insgesamt sehr gut, leisten sich keine Schwächen und sind bezahlbar:
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green PRO SF-450P14XE (Test)
> 
> Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Und jetzt bitte was, bei dem der Hersteller auch mindestens 3 Jahre Garantie bietet...

Und wo du gerad dabei bist: such mal nach dem User 'Super FLower' in diesem FOrum...

Und über die Dokumentation von den Super Flower Teilen reden wir mal lieber nicht. Die kann man nur als Frechheit bezeichnen. Ich sag nur 'der rote Schalter'...
Und bei den Schutzmaßnmahmen ist so gut wie gar nix angegeben. Man könnte zwar vermuten, dass mehr vorhanden ist als angegeben, nur muss man in diesem Falle einfach dem Hersteller glauben...


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Naja, Stefan...
Empfehlen werde ich es wahrscheinlich niemandem, aber ich selbst bin eben eine probierfreudige Natur!  
Das sieht man an meinem Netzteil im Vergleich mit den Verbauten bei meinen Freunden. Da heisst es LC-Power gegen Seasonic und Silverstone. 
http://www.islabit.com/wp-content/i...r-lc8850ii-v230/20-lc-power-lc8850ii-v230.jpg
http://www.islabit.com/wp-content/i...r-lc8850ii-v230/14-lc-power-lc8850ii-v230.jpg

Effizienz und Garantie mal außen vor gelassen: Es funktioniert tadellos und fehlerfrei seit über 2 1/2 Jahren und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Es funktioniert tadellos und fehlerfrei seit über 2 1/2 Jahren und darauf kommt es an.


Und bei welchem Netzteil würde das nicht zutreffen?!

Das könntest du sogar mit 'nem Combat Power oder ähnlichem crap schaffen, also auch nicht wirklich ein Argument...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Eben. Auch ein Compat Power 800 Watt "kann" laufen. Allerdings leistet es nicht mal 500 Watt.
Empfehlenswert sind sie trotzdem nicht,


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

@ Badewannenbehüter
Auch wenn ihr das nicht glaubt: Mein LC-Power ist qualitativ recht gut, nur eben nicht auf Stand der Zeit...

Es sagt auch keiner, dass das empfehlenswert ist. Die Hauptsache ist doch die Kundenzufriedenheit und auf die paar Watt Effizienz kann ich auch verzichten. Natürlich werde ich mir das nächste Mal ein besseres Netzteil kaufen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Viele Hersteller lassen ihre Geräte von den gleichen Firmen produzieren und bezahlbare Gold-Netzteile gibt es noch nicht so lange...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

Ein befreundeter Händler hatte mal 50 LC Trauer für eine Aktion geordert, nach einer Woche hatte er schon 30 wieder. Natürlich können die auch lange halten nur im Falle eines Falles greift kaum ein Schutzmechanismus weil er halt einfach mit Abwesenheit glänzt. Bei manchen Geräten sieht es auch so aus als hätten Schimpansen bei Hagenbeck die Platinen gelötet


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Klingt vertrauenserweckend, Schimpansen sind schließlich gute Arbeitskräfte! 
Da die verschiedenen Modelle von mehreren Firmen produziert werden, sehen aber sicherlich nicht alle innen so aus. Das betrifft sicherlich die Kategorie "bis 30€".


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Doch, klar hat LC-Power auch vernünftige Netzteile im Programm. Aber eben keine, die dem E9 Parolie bieten können.


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> @ Badewannenbehüter
> Auch wenn ihr das nicht glaubt: Mein LC-Power ist qualitativ recht gut, nur eben nicht auf Stand der Zeit...


 
Hast du nicht ein Arkangel?
Also die CWT Schweißgeräte mit den 2800rpm Lüfter?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Er hat ein LC-8850II. Keine Ahnung, ob das das ist, dass du meinst


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Er hat ein LC-8850II. Keine Angst, ob das das ist, dass du meinst


 
Es müsste das hier sein:
LC8850 V2.2 Arkangel: LC - POWER

Und wieso hast du Angst? 


Nachtrag:
Nee. Das kann es nicht sein. Das hat 4 Rails. Seins ist von CWT und die nutzen nur noch eine Schiene. Deswegen kannst du auch damit schweißen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Mist, ich wollte schreiben: "Keine Ahnung"


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Es gibt zwei Arkangel mit 850 Watt und beide sind von CWT. 
Eins mit 4 Rails und eins mit Single Rail.
Ist echt blöd.


----------



## dasbasti (2. April 2013)

Ich habe momentan noch mein etwas älteres LC Power 8850 Ark Angel im Rechner. Es läuft seit etwa 4,5 Jahren ohne Probleme und auch sehr leise, aber irgendwie bekomme ich langsam ein mulmiges Gefühl. Sollte ich es auf Verdacht tauschen oder brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Was für ein Arkangel hast du denn jetzt? Es gibt ja ein paar mehr. 
Schau mal auf den Aufkleber des Netzteils. Oder schau dir den Link an.
LC8850 V2.2 Arkangel: LC - POWER

Und vor allem welche Hardware betreibst du damit?


----------



## dasbasti (2. April 2013)

Es ist genau das Netzteil von dem Link. Ich betreibe damit einen 3570k, Asrock Z77 extreme, Zotax 670gtx amp, 3 Festplatten,  1 Lüftersteuerung für 3 Gehäuselüfter und eine H60 sowie 2 Kaltlichtkathoden. Das Netzteil hatte ich damals für eine 295gtx besorgt.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Das System braucht nicht mal 300 Watt. Ich denke dass das Arkangel das raffen müsste. 
Solange es also nicht anfängt laut zu werden lass es drin.
Falls du natürlich Geld über hast und weißt nicht wohin damit kann es nicht schaden das Netzteil zu ersetzen.
Und kauf dir kein 850 Watt Teil mehr. Sowas brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Dann lastest du das Netzteil ja noch nicht einmal zur Hälfte aus. Kein Wunder dass es läuft 

EDIT: zu spät


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2013)

Wieso kein Platimax in dieser Preisregion? Ist sogar guenstiger und besserer Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Das P10 bietet ein besseres Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Weil die Revolution 87+ noch günstiger sind und das Platimax nicht mit dem Dark Power mithalten kann.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2013)

Inwiefern nicht?
Oder ist Seasonic so extrem weit vor Enermax mit ihrer Entwicklung?
Dachte eigentlich das sich die auf einer Augenhoehe bewegen.

Ich weis echt nicht, was an dem Darkpower soviel besser ist. Ein Erklaerung waer toll 

Edit: mein Fehler, bis inkl, P10-750 wird ja bei FSP gefertigt, erst ab 850W gibts Seasonic

Frage noch:


GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das P10 bietet ein besseres Gesamtpaket.


 
Was definierst du als besseres Gesamtpaket?
Hab da gerade nen Test von CB angeschaut, da ist das nicht wirklich besser als das Enermax.
Es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, keine Frage. Warum aber unbedingt das kaufen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Wo haben die denn was mit seasonic zu tun?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. April 2013)

Das P10 550 wird nicht von SeaSonic gefertigt, sondern von FSP.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wo haben die denn was mit seasonic zu tun?


 Laut dem hier. Weis nicht, vielleicht erzaehlen die Leute von Tom's Hardware ja nur irgendwas.

*Badewannenbehüter*, hatte meine Post editiert, hatte mich da verrissen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Nein, das ist korrekt. Da steht aber auch das erst die P10s ab 850W von Seasonic kommen. Die kleineren kommen von FSP und basieren auf dem Xilencer.

Hat Stefan Payne nicht neulich erst was interessantes zum Platimax gesagt?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Inwiefern nicht?
> Oder ist Seasonic so extrem weit vor Enermax mit ihrer Entwicklung?
> Dachte eigentlich das sich die auf einer Augenhoehe bewegen.
> 
> Ich weis echt nicht, was an dem Darkpower soviel besser ist. Ein Erklaerung waer toll



Das Dark Power ist Leistungsstabiler bzw. Laststabiler als das Enermax.
Seasonic ist aber eine andere Baustelle. 
Die bauen halt etwas laute Lüfter rein. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was definierst du als besseres Gesamtpaket?
> Hab da gerade nen Test von CB angeschaut, da ist das nicht wirklich besser als das Enermax.
> Es ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, keine Frage. Warum aber unbedingt das kaufen?



Weil das Gesamtpaket aus Leistung und Lautstärke sehr gut ist.
Da kann eben sonst keiner mithalten.
Das Dark Power ist unter Last genauso laut wie im Idle und das schafft Enermax oder Seasonic eben nicht.

Du kannst anhand der Dark Power Modelle von Seasonic übrigend sehen wieso sie das nicht schaffen. Auch die P10 mit Seasonic Technik sind nicht leise. Das liegt an Seasonic selbst.
FSP lässt BeQuiet die Modelle weiter entwicklen bzw. lässt es zu dass sie angepasst werden. Seasonic hat da einen Riegel vor. Die machen ihr Ding und nur ihr Ding und BeQuiet baut nur den Lüfter ein und der Lüfter plus die Seasonic Auffassung von Leise sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe.

Wenn einer ein NEtzteil kauft und ein Budget von über 100€ zur Verfügung hat dann kommt es nicht auf 10€ an. Also wieso nicht das Netzteil kaufen das in jeder Lebenslage absolut leise ist und in Sachen Spannungsstabilität und Lastverteilung keine Blöße hat?

Es geht auch nicht darum dass du jetzt sagt dass das Netzteil deutlich besser ist als das andere. Die Unterschiede sind gering aber gerade in diesem Preisklassen kommt es auf den geringen Unterschied an. 
Denn gut sind Seasonic, Enermax und BeQuiet auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Verminaard (2. April 2013)

Hatte doch geschrieben das ich meinen Post editiert hatte xD.
Jetzt farblich hervorgehoben. iwie kommt mir vor als wuerd eh nicht alles gelesen was man so schreibt.

Was hat den Stefan Payne fuer eine Erkentniss gehabt?
Man kann doch nur dazulernen 

Edit: zeitgleich gepostet...



> Weil das Gesamtpaket aus Leistung und Lautstärke sehr gut ist.
> Da kann eben sonst keiner mithalten.
> Das Dark Power ist unter Last genauso laut wie im Idle und das schafft Enermax oder Seasonic eben nicht.


Dann stimmt der CB Test nicht, oder ich hab den falsch gedeutet?

Ja wenn alle drei gleich gut sind, wieso wird dann trotzdem immer nur bequiet empfohlen?

Ich hab echt das Gefuehl in diesem Forum, man muss einfach bei bestimmten Sachen nur bestimmte Hersteller empfehlen.


Danke fuer die Info mit Seasonic. Das wusste ich auch nicht, wenn die Auftragsfertigungen machen, das die so rumzicken.
Moeglich das das mit n Grund fuer Corsair war, beim AX-Refresh von Seasonic weg zu gehen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> CB


 
Alter was baut den SeaSonic da mit den G-Series  53 Dezibel  Wollen die beim DB-Drag Racing mitmachen  Dabei könnens das doch viel besser wie die X-Serie es beweisen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hatte doch geschrieben das ich meinen Post editiert hatte xD.
> Jetzt farblich hervorgehoben. iwie kommt mir vor als wuerd eh nicht alles gelesen was man so schreibt.
> 
> Was hat den Stefan Payne fuer eine Erkentniss gehabt?
> Man kann doch nur dazulernen


 
Ich suche es. Wenn ich es finde werde ich es hier verlinken. Einen Moment bitte.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hatte doch geschrieben das ich meinen Post editiert hatte xD.
> Jetzt farblich hervorgehoben. iwie kommt mir vor als wuerd eh nicht alles gelesen was man so schreibt.



Meine Posts liest auch kaum einer. Man gewöhnt sich dran.  

ICh persönlich kritisiere beim P10 dass du das Lüftungsgitter sehr leicht eindrücken kannst. Das ist Plastik und so fühlt es sich auch an. Etwas hochwertiger würde hier passen.
Aber wenn ich sowas schon kritisiere liegt es auch daran dass ich sonst nichts habe was ich krisieren kann und wenigstens etwas muss du krisitieren sonst denken noch alle dass sie dich dafür bezahlen.  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was hat den Stefan Payne fuer eine Erkentniss gehabt?
> Man kann doch nur dazulernen


 
Frag Stefan oder warte bis er in den Thread kommt. 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Alter was baut den SeaSonic da mit den G-Series  53 Dezibel  Wollen die beim DB-Drag Racing mitmachen  Dabei könnens das doch viel besser wie die X-Serie es beweisen


 
Die G Serie ist ein Düsenjet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...etzteil-der-welt-500w-550w-5.html#post5097665

Ich meinte das.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann stimmt der CB Test nicht, oder ich hab den falsch gedeutet?
> 
> Ja wenn alle drei gleich gut sind, wieso wird dann trotzdem immer nur bequiet empfohlen?


 
Compute Base macht halt db. Aber Sone ist besser.
Das P10 hat immer 0,1 Sone. Egal ob Idle oder last und das ist bei den anderen eben nicht der Fall.
Wohl gemerkt. Laut sind sie alle nicht aber ich sagte ja dass es in diesem Preisbereich um Kleinigkeiten geht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2013)

Dass dieses Thema immer wieder disskutiert werden muss^^ 

Die bequiet-NTs werden oft empfohlen, weil sie leise und zuverlässig sind, gute Garantieleistungen bieten und zu einem fairen Preis zu haben sind. 

Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass Enermax, Seasonic, Cougar, usw. schlechte Netzteile herstellen. Im Gegeneteil: Die NTs dieser Hersteller sind meistens auch sehr gut. Aber bequiet bietet halt ein verdammt gutes Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso kein Platimax in dieser Preisregion? Ist sogar guenstiger und besserer Wirkungsgrad.


 
Nein, das Platimax ist sau teuer, bietet dabei 'ne ziemlich grottige Ausstattung (Besser als Seasonic G-Serie, aber nicht einem "High End" Netzteil würdig)...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Inwiefern nicht?
> Oder ist Seasonic so extrem weit vor Enermax mit ihrer Entwicklung?
> Dachte eigentlich das sich die auf einer Augenhoehe bewegen.
> 
> Ich weis echt nicht, was an dem Darkpower soviel besser ist. Ein Erklaerung waer toll


1. Schau dir mal die Kabel an! Was da so bei dem 550W Dark Power bei liegt und was beim Enermax bei liegt.
So kleiner Tip: du bekommst doppelt so viele PCIe Anschlüsse, mehr Laufwerkskabel, 'ne gescheitere Rail Verteilung (beim ENermax sind 2 Rails kreuz und quer verteilt)...



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Hat Stefan Payne nicht neulich erst was interessantes zum Platimax gesagt?


 Ja, dass SCP irgendwie nicht so wirklich goll funzt und da relativ viel Energie im Kurzschlussfall freigesetzt wird...
Und dass es nur widerwillig abschaltet...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja wenn alle drei gleich gut sind, wieso wird dann trotzdem immer nur bequiet empfohlen?


Weil die Ausstattung beim be quiet über alles erhaben ist...
Schau dir mal an, wieviele Kabel du bei einem P10 bekommst und was du beim Platimax bekommst. Bei letzterem bekommst nicht mehr als bei 'nem Straight Power (eher sogar weniger)...


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Das mit der "grottigen Ausstattung" müsstest du wohl noch etwas ausführlicher Beschreiben damit es alle verstehen.


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2013)

Hier mal mal ganz neu ein echt gutes Review des E9 480W CM mit vielen vergleichbaren Netzteilen: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Das Enermax Triathlor und das Seasonic G sind schon super klasse bei der Lautstärke.


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2013)

Ja, das ist echt.... naja


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2013)

Das schlimme ist, dass sich der Punkt auch noch nach vorn schieben kann, wenn die Luft, die das Netzteil ansaugt, 'nen bisserl wärmer ist...


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, dass sich der Punkt auch noch nach vorn schieben kann, wenn die Luft, die das Netzteil ansaugt, 'nen bisserl wärmer ist...


 
Der Sache bin ich beim Seasonic G mal nachgegangen und kann das bestätigen.
Wenn es im Case schön warm ist dreht der Lüfter des Netzteil höher weil das Netzteil vom Case aufgeheizt wird. 
Obwohl es eigentlich nicht kritisch ist dreht der Lüfter schneller.
Seasonic sollte das meiner Meinung nach noch mal überarbeiten denn so sind sie einfach nicht empfehlenswert. Egal wie gut die Technik am Ende ist. Es zählt das Gesamtpaket und für den User zählt eigentlich nur ein leises Netzteil. Das technische ist zwar nett aber wenn er Gold auf dem Aufkleber sieht und es leise ist, ist er zufrieden.


----------



## belle (2. April 2013)

Nochmal kurz eine Info wegen dem LC-Power Arkangel 8850 mit 750W:
Mein Netzteil liegt unten im Case, der Lüfter saugt durch ein Gitter Luft von außen an und die erwärmte Luft wird natürlich direkt wieder nach hinten hinausbefördert. Das Netzteil ist dadurch recht leise, man hört nur einen ganz leichten Luftzug.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist dadurch recht leise, man hört nur einen ganz leichten Luftzug.


 
Wenn man 'nen Luftzug hört, ists nicht leise sondern wahrnehmbar!
Leise ist, wenn mans nicht hört...


----------



## Karless (3. April 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## belle (3. April 2013)

@ Stefan

Mein Gehäuse hat oben und in der Seite riesige Mesh-Gitter, ist also quasi offen. Durch die vielen Belüftungsmöglichkeiten ist es sowieso viel lauter als z.B. ein schallgedämpftes Fractal Design. Mich stören höchstens laut surrende Lüfter. Ein leiser Luftzug hat mich noch nie gestört. Das sieht eben jeder ein bisschen anders, außerdem gibt in der Bedeutung einen Unterschied zwischen leise, wahrnehmbar und unhörbar, leise ist dabei nicht unhörbar wie du suggerierst. 

@ Legaccy

Im von dir verlinkten Test finde ich die Spannungsregulierung des Netzteils bei 12V etwas schwach für so ein qualitatives Modell. Bin ich da der einzige?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

Meinst du das E9 ? 

Ja, klar ist es technisch schlechter als ein G-Series. Dafür ist es wesentlich leiser. Das macht es zum besten Netzteil in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Das sieht eben jeder ein bisschen anders, außerdem gibt in der Bedeutung einen Unterschied zwischen leise, wahrnehmbar und unhörbar, leise ist dabei nicht unhörbar wie du suggerierst.


 
Im Falle eines BeQuiet aber schon. Es ist unhörbar weil es aus dem Rechner nicht aus Geräuschquelle heraushörbar ist.
Dein Netzteil ist aber heraushörbar wie du selbst sagst. Und das ist eben ein Unterschied.


----------



## belle (3. April 2013)

Mein Gehäuse kann man quasi auch als "offen" bezeichnen und der Hersteller beQuiet ändert auch nichts an der Bedeutung des Wortes leise.
Vielleicht reden wir auch aneinander vorbei: 





> man hört nur einen ganz leichten Luftzug


Ich höre mein Netzteil nicht aus den anderen Komponenten wie Grafikkarte oder CPU-Lüfter heraus, so war das gemeint.
Allerdings ist mein System auch nicht dafür ausgelegt silent zu sein. 
Nachdem man mal 2 Stunden gezockt hat, wird der Lüfter für vielleicht 2 Minuten hörbar aber nicht störend. Wenn ich den Rechner ausmache, läuft der Lüfter des Netzteils noch für 1 Minute um nachzukühlen, was ich intelligent finde. Im Übrigen habe ich einfach andere Prioritäten: Möglichst stabile 12V Rails gehen bei mir über 3% besserer Effizienz und leiserer Lüfter. Da konnte ich mich bisher absolut nicht beschweren und ich zocke lange, wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe.  
Wie gesagt: Das NT war damals ein Testkauf, beim nächsten Mal wird's wieder ein anderer Hersteller!


----------

